# Speeddometer teeth



## khinton (Jun 22, 2008)

My car registers about 9 miles an hour slow at 70 mph do I look for more or less teeth on the gear to correct?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

To slow the cable down I would expect to add teeth.


----------

